# froglets in springtail rubbermaid bins



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

How do you all raise large number of froglets?

I have dozens of mantella froglets, and I use those large 50 quart rubbermaid clear containers with coco peat and philodendron. I seed with a lot of springtails and periodically sprinkle fish food in the bin to keep production high. This method has worked exceptionally well and has eliminated the hassle of trying to remove springtails on a daily basis to feed froglets.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I use the same substrate in my froglet tanks as I use for springtail cultures. Coco chips. I never start culturing bugs in them(froglet tanks) but occasionally dump in springtail cultures for supplemental food. I also breed crix. Pinheads are smaller then any ff but drown easily. They can be fed carrots, apple, orange, leafy greens, cantalope, hi qual organic ground dogfood, fish food, etc. which really varies their gut content for each food item, creating a much more balanced diet then just ff`s. Almost all my froglets, pumilio included get ff`s from day 1 as a staple though. culturing the springs before they go in allows me to gutload them w/ vit-all from sticky tongue. It`s got bee pollen, rose hips, etc,etc. The springs devour it overnite.
I`m working on a removeable compost bin type container that you can put in the tanks to feed the microfauna but w/ small enough mesh the frogs can`t enter.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I think it is easier to just put the froglets in a compost, microfauna tank.How would you prevent disease transfer with removable containers?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

By bleaching it and replacing it w/ fresh food. 
I`d worry more about compost bins of springs getting a bacterial or fungal bloom from rotting fish food that would be problematic for small froglets. I don`t feed the springs once they`re in the froglets tank. There is enough leaf litter and ff`s and such for them to deal w/.
Whatever works, I`ve heard mantellas need lots of springs although I didn`t see this w/ aurantica. They started strait on melonagaster.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I put fruit flies in, but I don't rely heavily upon them with ebenaui froglets because they are very shy. Springtails though, love to hide under the paper towels and plants which is where the froglets like to go.

I'm modeling this springtail bin off of the experiment of raising frogs in compost tanks in which they eat mostly microfauna in the tank. I think it was Ben_E's tank? The compost tank had everything from chicken bones to vegetable scraps I believe.


----------



## Ira (Jan 17, 2007)

i have a finicky almirante pum that lives in a giant spring tail culture. I still havnt seen him even look at a fruitfly, but he devours springtails


----------

